# pic's of you with your hot's



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

there always seems to be alot of speculation over who actually keeps hot's and who does not. this is a thread i decided to put up for anyone who may happen to have any pic's of them with there hot snakes. 




























Me with my Western diamondback rattlesnake (Crotalus atrox)

ps. sorry about the pic quality its not all that good.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

I can understand the reasoning behind this thread...HOWEVER 2 reasons come to light.....not everyone likes photos, i myself have issues with photos and its the reason non exist of me.....secondly is it wise with all of anti's up in arms at the minute such as the APA various campaigns they are conducting to try get reptile keeping shut down to have your photo plastered on the forum publically.

DWA keepers are going to be on there agenda at some point for sure and i just feel the more you open your self to them he more ammunition your giving to them.: victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*.*

yeah i see where your coming from mate i should have thought about that one. its upto you all though if you wanna stick a pic up if you do happen to have one kicking around. ive made the first move but i understand if you dont wanna im just sick of seeing all this phantom keeper crap and all the arguments that happen over it. thought it would be nice also to see keepers working with there snakes


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*amuzing*

its funny that u all go on about phantom keepers alot. then when it comes down to it no1 is prepared to put pics up of them with there snakes. i know loads of keepers who have stuck there pics up with no problems atall. i say quit going on about phantom keepers and prove who's genuine and whos not. then ur questions will be anwsered ul know who keeps. theres loads of u that have read this thread. not one of u will step up and put a pic up. funny that


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

most of us venomous keepers know each other and know what we in our collection due to visiting each other so we dont really have anything to prove, i dont have any pics of me working with my collection but i do have a couple of myself with my friends.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

As I don't keep hot snakes should not really comment on this one but on top of what Christian said I would imagine many don't want to face prejudice from neighbors and co workers and the like if they are recognised, a mob of concerned citizens knocking at your door or cornering you at work in order to "protect the children" :Na_Na_Na_Na: may not be nice.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*.*

ah suppose. am ok where i live no1 really gives a shiz i c where ur coming from on that 1. if u wanna stick a picture up then please do it would b nice to see them? if ur para and dont want to then dont bother. all in all though happy rep keeping.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Do DWA lizards count?:2thumb: To be honest with you if people recognised me with my venomous reps. they'd be up in arms. People out here aren't tolerant towards cornsnakes let alone viperas and helodermas. Again like what has already been said above, all venomous keepers here in Greece know one another and it's a tight net due to certain organizations who try at every oppotunity to cause trouble and attempt to bring the hobby to an end. Hence why I have and would only display photos of my collection and not me.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*yeah*

venomous lizards are good scorpions anything thats dwa. however if anyones gonna get lynched if they put a pic up then dont. if u wont get lynched and can put 1 up then please do.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Not a snake I know but while changing its sand over, I thought id show you "me" with my A. australis. By me I mean my 2 fingers :lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

class man i love scorps.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*kewl*

nice 1 mate. c'mon folks need more pics?


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah the pics have been great so far :no1:


----------

